

Concept for Browser running Java/C# programs in VM sandbox - Feedback wanted - bobsgame
http://i.imgur.com/tJsKeU9.png

======
redknight666
The problem I see there is the resources necessary when you have multiple tabs
open. If you are forking the web browser, it would make sense to provide a HAL
as part of the sandbox and run in a different process.

~~~
bobsgame
Yes, I think the VM overhead wouldn't be as big a deal as the programs
themselves though. People would have to realize that applications are
"heavyweight." Not sure if HAL would introduce security issues, the VM is to
keep things as secure as possible.

~~~
redknight666
HALs will always introduce security issues. I believe Microsoft Research has
been working on that particular problem with Singularity, it would pay to take
a look at what they did there.

------
soboleiv
Isn't usual Java(not sure about C# model) sandbox enough?

~~~
bobsgame
Java applets are either greatly limited in capability or have full access to
the underlying system. This is circumventing the applet/plugin paradigm and
allowing full Java programs without security being an issue, as they only have
access to the virtual system.

